# Future of Grain Farming



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A good read on what grain growers can expect the next 3-6 years....time will tell.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/farm-management/other-farm-business/grain-farmers-get-ready-f-some-tighter_326-ar36231


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Figures! I put together a plan for the next 5 years, swinging away from hay and towards grain, and the good ol' gov'mint will screw it up!.

Just bought all my grain seed last week for next year. Made the commitment, wrote the check. Too late to change my plan for next year.

$307 for corn, $48 for beans.

Started to feel that familiar feeling--"SUUCCKKERRR!"

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Still going to proceed with my plans as cover crops and annual grain and hay rotations are in my ten year plan. NY has mandates on construction projects that bolster straw prices. I can actuallymake the acres and inputs work on straw alone. Contrary to what the article states everyone will still have their hand in the farmer's pocket. Always have always will.


----------

